# I need some input on Anandrol



## fishcommiss (Apr 14, 2005)

Can someone tell me a bit about anadrol. I am already aware of it's benefits and about it's adverse side-effects. I'm very interested in doing a cycle of it; however, I'm not sure what to stack it with, how long I should take it, and how much I should take on any particular day. Also, I am curious as to if this will show up on a drug test and if so, how long does it stay in your system.  I am employed where drug screenings are given at random.  Any advice would be helpful.  So thank you in advance!


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have used Anadrol before its great.. Use the Pyramid method.  That is the first week do one 50mg then the 2nd week do two 50mgs then the third do three 50mg's then the fourth do three 50mgs again then decrease each week after that.  Do not take for more than 6 weeks.  This method works GREAT


----------



## mojo (Apr 14, 2005)

being your first cycle of anadrol I would suggest not going over 100 mg/d. I would suggest 50 mg the first week and 100 thereafter. Run the cycle no more than 6 weeks. I would also suggest stacking it with some type of test. My last cycle of Anadrol I stacked with 500 mg sustanon and put on about 20 lbs in 6 weeks. There is alot of water weight with the anadrol though so dont be surprised if some of the weight comes off while you are still on test. I would run the test for atleast 10 weeks. You can do a search and find detection times for anadrol, most companies dont check for steroids in random drug screens though, for that matter most companies dont randomly test unless there is a reason i.e. you come to work stoned, wreck a company vehicle, etc.


----------



## fishcommiss (Apr 14, 2005)

Very helpful...thanks...Is it worth the money to pay the 49.00 for sources? Regarding the drug screening....I am in the military and although I'm not possitive, I think they check for everything.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

that gains are great i actually did the pryamid cycle and gained 25lbs in 3 weeks


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 14, 2005)

fishcommiss said:
			
		

> Very helpful...thanks...Is it worth the money to pay the 49.00 for sources? Regarding the drug screening....I am in the military and although I'm not possitive, I think they check for everything.




all steroids are detectable bro.....however i dont think they'll test for steroids.....they may, but most jobs will not test for them...only street drugs.....a steroid test cost like 200 bucks.  Like mojo said, stack it with test.....all steroids should be ran with test.  your blood pressure will sky rocket on drol.....if this is your first cycle, i'd run test only and thats it. .....run it at 400 to 500mg/week for 10 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

hey wolfy how ur cycle comming soo far with the Test n Drol?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 14, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> hey wolfy how ur cycle comming soo far with the Test n Drol?




put on about 25 lbs so far......and still donating plasma....however last time my BP was 158/98 and it can be 180/100 tops......hopefully i can donate here today, else i gotta stop the drol.  thats ok though, still got the test and deca in me!


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

how mayn weeks it been 3?   U think u will gain anymore weight of this cycle or that pretty much good.  I mean that is a good amount of weight for a cycle


----------



## fishcommiss (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info...it really helps.  Ignorance is not a good excuse to waste money.  Also, I am a new member to this webstie.  Is it worth my while to pay for a yearly subscription?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well lets put it this way if u want Top of the line equipment u know u can trust then its worth it.  If u just wanna chat with people about it then its not worth it.


----------



## fishcommiss (Apr 14, 2005)

understood...thanks


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

no prob bro. It a good 50 bucks no one wants 2 get ripped of u know


----------



## mojo (Apr 15, 2005)

as far as being in the military bro, I got lots of friends that are juicing that are in the military and they havent been tested for juice. doesnt mean they dont, just saying they havent so far.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 16, 2005)

Everything you've ever wanted to know about anadrol, but were afraid to ask.

http://www.123steroids.com/vB/showthread.php?t=3578

You need to use it in conjunction with some injectable test for keepable gains.


----------

